# Boat is slow out of the hole!!



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a tr19 triton with a 200 merc EFI..its alright out of the hole but when i fill both livewells all the way up it takes forever to get on plane..some have mentioned plugs in the prop..i am running a 24 pitch trophy prop..can ya'll help me?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 9, 2008)

im having the EXACT same problem on my 225 EFI. planes out fine when livewells are emtpy, but when they are full she wont hardly pull out of it. If theres two of us in the boat and the livewells are full, then whoever is with me has to go sit on the bow until we get planed out. im sorry, but thats just unacceptable for a 21' Norris Craft and a Merc 225. im starting to get a little annoyed by it! hopefully someone will chime in with a remedy!


----------



## Jranger (Jun 9, 2008)

I would try the plugs before anything else. As you already know Trophy's aren't cheap!!! If that won't work, you make have to drop down to a 23 pitch. I went all the way down to a 21 trophy from a 24 quicksilver, and the difference was night and day. My top end stayed about the same, maybe minus 2 mph. My hole shot is incredible. My boat will plane out in about 30 ft now.


----------



## Doyle (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like you need a little less prop or a more efficient prop.  When the wells are full and you have a normal load, what RPM's are you getting at wide open?   When you are trying to get on plane with the wells full, is your bow popping up and your rear dragging?   If that is the case, them you are needing more lift from your prop.  Sometimes, just adding a fin will get the job done - but it may be that you need a prop more suited to your particular needs.  Perhaps a 4 blade with some cup would give you the lift you need.

I went to a 4 blade plus a Bob's Machine Shop tail on my Aquasport and it made a huge difference.  It used to squat down when trying to plane.  Now, it just jumps up.


----------



## hartwellbasser (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a 19ft stratos with a Johnson Fast Strike and we run a 23 on ours and have never been beaten out of the hole. It will only run 68 on top end but the hole shot is faster than any other. The fullness of the livewells dont have a difference.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 9, 2008)

Doyle said:


> Perhaps a 4 blade with some cup would give you the lift you need.
> 
> I went to a 4 blade plus a Bob's Machine Shop tail on my Aquasport and it made a huge difference.  It used to squat down when trying to plane.  Now, it just jumps up.



He's running a 4 blade now. I think he will see a big difference by changing the vent plugs to a smaller vent or no vent. Provide more bite...

Prop ever blow out when trying to get on plane Bama?


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks fellers..and Doyle yes it does drag from the rear..and i do have a 4 blade..its hard to say what the rpms are because my gauge is kind of faulty as well..sometimes it will just jump up 3 grand while traveling at the same speed..but it seems like at wot it is going to around 6 grand.. but taking off from the hole its to the floor and i think gets around 3500 rpm..i guess i need to pay better attention to the gauge.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 9, 2008)

Jranger said:


> He's running a 4 blade now. I think he will see a big difference by changing the vent plugs to a smaller vent or no vent. Provide more bite...
> 
> Prop ever blow out when trying to get on plane Bama?




nope its never blew out..i'll look to be sure but i dont think i have any plugs in the prop.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 9, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> nope its never blew out..i'll look to be sure but i dont think i have any plugs in the prop.



Plugs may not help if the prop isn't blowing out or slipping when you floor it from a dead stop. It's hard to make a trophy slip anyway, they have ton's of cup. One way to cheat the plugs is use a piece of electrical tape. It will let you know if you should buy the plugs to try or not.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 9, 2008)

mine is blowing out, or at least it sounds and feels like its slipping right after it gets planed out. im running a 4 blade quiksilver


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 9, 2008)

Jranger said:


> Plugs may not help if the prop isn't blowing out or slipping when you floor it from a dead stop. It's hard to make a trophy slip anyway, they have ton's of cup. One way to cheat the plugs is use a piece of electrical tape. It will let you know if you should buy the plugs to try or not.



10-4 good idea i will try that..just put the tape so it completely covers the hole?? should i do all of the holes or just one?


----------



## Jranger (Jun 9, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> mine is blowing out, or at least it sounds and feels like its slipping right after it gets planed out. im running a 4 blade quiksilver



You might want to test drive a trophy!!!!!!!



BAMA HUNTER said:


> 10-4 good idea i will try that..just put the tape so it completely covers the hole?? should i do all of the holes or just one?



You will have to mess around with it and see what works best. I have seen some boats with one plug closed off and the others open. You never know with a boat what will help, trial and error. Especially at Trophy prices...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 9, 2008)

maybe so. although i have been running quiksilvers as long as my dad and i have owned the boat (1997) and have never had this problem before. seems like it all started here the last 4 or 5 trips. i thought the motor was just starting to get a little sour, but could a prop really be the difference maker?


----------



## Doyle (Jun 9, 2008)

Do you have any friends with a similar sized motor but with different props?    Borrowing various props to try things out might give you a direction to go.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 9, 2008)

Doyle said:


> Do you have any friends with a similar sized motor but with different props?    Borrowing various props to try things out might give you a direction to go.



NOPE.. my friends really take note to the saying "the only thing better than having a bass boat is a buddy that has a bass boat"


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 9, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> NOPE.. my friends really take note to the saying "the only thing better than having a bass boat is a buddy that has a bass boat"



tell me about it!


----------



## Jranger (Jun 9, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> seems like it all started here the last 4 or 5 trips. i thought the motor was just starting to get a little sour, but could a prop really be the difference maker?



Yes, sometiems it is as simple as a prop swap. However, if yours is just now beginning to do this, what has changed?

a) You are either like me and over filled your boat with stuff someone said the fish will bite...

b) Your prop may be loosing some of the cup.

c) Check the leading edge of your prop, scraches and rough spots in general will make a huge difference to the performance of the prop.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 9, 2008)

thank Jranger, i will do that. i dont think i am doing anything different, but you're right, i ALWAYS have too much JUNK with me! lol

i will check them again when i get home, but i believe all the edges are fine. my prob has no dings out of it and has always been well taken care of. maybe my big rear-end just need to lose a few pounds.....


----------



## Craigaria (Jun 9, 2008)

My boat was slow to plane when I first got it. I talked to someone and they told my to remove the plugs to make it get up faster. They said it works like a clutch, it will spin to a higher rpm before it grabs and then it will hook up. If you cover your plugs the prop will bite too much and cause the motor to bog. 

I removed all 3 of my plugs and tested for blow out by taking a hard right turn and getting on the throttle. I ended up running only 1 plug with the other two completely out, and it went from having a 15 second holeshot to getting on plane in about 4 seconds. This was on a 20 astro with a merc 200 and a trophy 25p. I also had no blow out problems with this setup (only 1 plug)...


----------



## pbmang (Jun 9, 2008)

You shouldn't have any blowout problems with the PVS holes because the pressure from the water once the boat is under way will force the exhaust our of the center of the hub.  Remember, the exhaust will follow the path of least resistance, and that will be straight out of the center of the prop. 

The only time the PVS holes will come into play is when the boat is at a stop or slowly moving.  By removing the plugs, the prop will spin faster, quicker.  It all depends on what your RPM's are doing while you are coming out of the hole, as to wether you should cover your holes or not.  If your PVS holes are all totally open now, then I would guess you have too much prop for that boat, and should step back to a 23.  I have a feeling once you cover the holes, you will have an even slower holeshot.

Let us know though, I am very interested!  And good luck!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks alot everybody!!


----------



## MERCing (Jun 9, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER wrote



> ..i am running a 24 pitch trophy prop



Is it spinning up(slipping) .... or is it bogging and taking a while to build RPM's b/4 it'll push the nose over and plane off ??

Is it an older A45 with the small holes or the A47 that uses the PVS plugs?


----------



## kscoggins (Jun 9, 2008)

interesting stuff


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 10, 2008)

MERCing said:


> BAMA HUNTER wrote
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its just bogging..not sure about the hole sizes..i will try to look today..thanks


----------



## Doyle (Jun 10, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> its just bogging..not sure about the hole sizes..i will try to look today..thanks



If it's bogging, I'm still thinking you've got a little too much prop.


----------



## Killer41 (Jun 10, 2008)

My Buddies 22ft Hurricane Does The Same Thing, It Is A Function Of The Center Of Gravity


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jun 10, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> I have a tr19 triton with a 200 merc EFI..its alright out of the hole but when i fill both livewells all the way up it takes forever to get on plane..some have mentioned plugs in the prop..i am running a 24 pitch trophy prop..can ya'll help me?


Get a good prop, not a mercury prop.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 10, 2008)

Jack Flynn said:


> Get a good prop, not a mercury prop.



alright....whats a good prop?


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you have a jack plate?  Tritons need jackplates.  You can get all your questions answered on this site:

http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 10, 2008)

Randy said:


> Do you have a jack plate?  Tritons need jackplates.  You can get all your questions answered on this site:
> 
> http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/



yeah a six inch.


----------



## MERCing (Jun 10, 2008)

The Mercury Trophy's and Tempest ARE good props
The Trophy's carry a load well and are a good all-around props.  
 Both can be "worked" to tweak for a particular application.
  B/H, if it is a Trophy Plus that uses the PVC plugs, try pushing all of them out(with a socket and rubber mallet and they can often times be re-used), then running it. If it slips too much, try installing some of the lrg plugs and work your way down if it still slips too much. 
 If it is an A-45, you can have the holes drilled out a little larger.
 If it has a slip ring on it, tap it off and try running it without it.
You may need to drop down a pitch(or maybe two) during the summer heat. 
 High heat, high humidity can have a pronounced affect on 2 stroke outboards, especially with a full fishing load.
 2 stroke's need to be able to build some rpm to get them up into there more useable power band and it's even more so with the 2.5's vs the 3lt's.

There's also a possibility that your TPS(throttle position sensor) setting could be off and could be affecting your holeshot.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 10, 2008)

MERCing said:


> The Mercury Trophy's and Tempest ARE good props
> The Trophy's carry a load well and are a good all-around props.
> Both can be "worked" to tweak for a particular application.
> B/H, if it is a Trophy Plus that uses the PVC plugs, try pushing all of them out(with a socket and rubber mallet and they can often times be re-used), then running it. If it slips too much, try installing some of the lrg plugs and work your way down if it still slips too much.
> ...



aw man i think u got something there!! when i first got the boat the TPS went bad and they had to replace it..and i said ever since that day they replaces it that the boat felt slower..not only out of the hole but top end as well..can i fix this or should i just tell the dealer i think something is wrong with it?


----------



## MERCing (Jun 10, 2008)

I may have missed it in one of the earlier post but I don't remember if you mentioned what year model it is or if it is a 2.5(earlier 200) or a 3lt(later model 200).
On the earlier models, the TPS only affects the low side(below approx 3000 rpms) but the TPS can have an influence on the whole rpm range on the later models.
  You mentioned taking it by a dealer, is it still under warranty ?? 

 Since you have already had an issue with the TPS, that would be something to check, especially if it's still under warranty.
 If it's not, PM me and I'll look up the specs and try to guide you through checking it.
  My 1st guess though, would be because of the summer heat and possible adding to it also would be the ethanol/gas blend that we're getting at the pumps now.


----------



## AU Bassman (Jun 10, 2008)

If you are not running a jackplate on the toon, that may be part of it.I would try a 23 pitch and you may have to play with the vent plugs to get it right. 19'6 with a 200 oughta be giving you whiplash. Norris craft I have no experience with. You might be overproped as well but I doubt it. See what you can do with the vent plugs.Sounds like it is slipping. BASS BOAT CENTRAL has probobly got the solution to both of your problems. Good luck!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 11, 2008)

CRAP!! SORRY FELLERS NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT..ITS A 25 PITCH PROP


----------



## Doyle (Jun 11, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> CRAP!! SORRY FELLERS NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT..ITS A 25 PITCH PROP



Definately back it down a couple of inches.   I've bought a couple of props off of ebay that turned out good.  Saved myself a bunch of money.  You might want to try that route.


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Jun 11, 2008)

*help*

If your boat used to run good with the same prop, and the prop doesn't look beat up, then I think you should be chasing a different issue, like the TPS.  

If it has always done this with this prop, then I would suspect the prop.

Is your jackplate adjustable, have you adjusted it?


----------



## bowfish71 (Jun 11, 2008)

I see you guys talking about a TPS.  My boat with 94 johnson 60 hp has started going like half speed.  Sometimes it will run perfect and sometimes it will bog down real bad.  There is no water in the gas and I just changed the plugs and the fuel filter.  Could this be a tps or what else could it be.  Thanks


----------

